# The one and only Lucky Cave



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Let me tell you. This cave is just a gift. Back when we first got it, abns bred 3days later after putting it in. Had many spawnings, after i decided to give my neighbor a pair of regular bn's i gave him the cave they spawned within a month! Which let me share, the last spawn was 82 free swimming fry! 
Now not even 2days of putting a male and female with this cave in a tank Male is on a clutch of eggs! 
Whatever this cave is made out of, i want more!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i bet you do Marty and when you find out you got to tell us all pwease and thank you


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------

